# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Строительство АЭС в Беларуси

## Asteriks

Проект строительства АЭС в Беларуси предполагает сооружение двух энергоблоков мощностью до 1,2 тыс. МВт каждый. Первый блок планируется ввести в 2016 году, второй - в 2018 году. В перспективе возможно строительство третьего блока на коммерческой основе.

Станция будет сооружаться по проекту "АЭС-2006" санкт-петербургского института "Атомэнергопроект". Генподрядчиком строительства выступит российское ЗАО "Атомстройэкспорт" - государственная инжиниринговая компания, подконтрольная "Росатому" и реализующая межправительственные соглашения о строительстве объектов ядерной энергетики за рубежом. По расчетам специалистов, на строительство в Беларуси АЭС и инфраструктуры станции необходимо 9 млрд долларов США.

Местом строительства АЭС предварительно определена Островецкая площадка. Ее площадь - 2 кв.км.

По словам замминистра энергетики Беларуси Михаила Михадюка, окончательное решение о строительстве АЭС и выборе площадки будет принято только после прохождения экологической экспертизы в первом квартале 2010 года.

До конца 2009 года планируется утвердить два документа: отчет об оценке воздействия на окружающую среду планируемой АЭС и обоснование инвестирования в строительство АЭС.

----------


## Asteriks

Собрали нас на днях, типа мнение белорусов интересно кому-то, за или против. Постояли, кто-то "за", кто-то "против". Отпишутся, что все "за" единогласно. Формализм. Никто не задумался, что "могильник", то есть продукты отработки, тоже будут храниться в Беларуси... Или нам всё равно? Или всё давно решено на верхах? Что думаете, друзья мои, по этому поводу? Электроэнергия для людей всё равно не подешевеет, а последствия?

----------


## Akasey

а почему думаеш что не подешевеет? а сколько рабочих мест новых? а возможность тайно создавать ядерное оружие? это тебе не хахоньки...

----------


## Asteriks

Алёша, мало нам Чернобыля? Может, в Сморгони вы не так ощущаете последствия радиации, а Гомельщина до сих пор это чувствует. Какое ядерное оружие? Тут детей бы здоровых родить..

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

При* этой* власти и в* этой* стране?!:crazy:

----------


## vova230

Станция может и нужна, но и Чернобыля второго очень не хочется. Может вам покажется странным, но я живу почти в зоне. В семи км от Ивья есть деревня, которую хотели отселять поскольку там радиация как в зоне. Но потом в верхах замяли это дело.
Вопрос стоит не в самой станции, а в том кто и как там будет строить и главное как эксплуатировать будут. Если так как и все у нас, то беды не миновать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

_Политика: За рубежом
Теги:  Белоруссия  Россия  арест_ 
*В Белоруссии задержан российский физик-атомщик*
_19:51 «Вести.Ru»_

Посольство России в Белоруссии направило в белорусский МИД ноту в связи с задержанием в городе Островце Гродненской области российского физика-атомщика Андрея Ожаровского.

По сообщению пресс-службы российского посольства в Минске, нота передана в консульский отдел МИД «для выяснения деталей произошедшего».

Координатор группы «Экозащита» физик-атомщик Андрей Ожаровский был задержан 9 октября в Островце, куда приехал для участия в общественных слушаниях, посвященных предварительному отчету об оценке воздействия на окружающую среду будущей Белорусской АЭС, за попытку пронести в зал «незарегистрированный печатный материал».

Как говорится в постановлении суда, свидетели со стороны обвинения показали, что Андрей Ожаровский «вел себя вызывающе к окружающим его лицам, представителям власти и гражданам, бросив пакет с печатной литературой, пытался проникнуть внутрь здания, но его хулиганские действия были пресечены». Он был приговорен судом Островецкого района к семи суткам ареста по обвинению в мелком хулиганстве.

По утверждению свидетелей обвинения, сам Андрей Ожаровский «не проявил заинтересованности во встречи с представителями российской дипломатической миссии», передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

----------


## Akasey

> Алёша, мало нам Чернобыля? Может, в Сморгони вы не так ощущаете последствия радиации, а Гомельщина до сих пор это чувствует. Какое ядерное оружие? Тут детей бы здоровых родить..


 Таня атомная строится в 30 километрах от Сморгонь... может и не почувствую...

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

*я неочень в этом разбираюсь,но преподаватель по физике в колледже рассказывала чем это нам аукнется....что через определённое количество времени надо отходы куда-то выбрасывать....я так понимаю это так называемый "могильник"...И рассказывала про случай(вродь по дискавери говорили) как какае-то стна сбрасывала эти самые отходы в Мировой океан(однако какая именно страна не говорилось)...
Ах да и стоимость строистельства АЭС= стоимости(кто напомнит чего )* 

з.ы. старею,склероз мучает)))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Вот подумалось, в связи с предыдущим постом: а не станет ли Белорусь этаким общеевропейским  "могильником"?...

----------


## Banderlogen

> надо отходы куда-то выбрасывать....я так понимаю это так называемый "могильник"





> а не станет ли Белорусь этакимобщеевропейским "могильником"?...


Про Игналинскую АЭС слышали?
Закрыли ее. Могильник так и так будет в Литве, на границе с Беларусью. То есть и так у нас.
В общем, с могильником проблема не то что бы решена, но она просто есть в любом случае.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

но ведь для этого могтльника нужна совсем не маленькая территория!

----------


## Asteriks

Мы многого не знаем. Давно на могильнике сидим. ((

----------


## JAHolper

С финансовой точки зрения строительство АЭС конечно плюс.
Радиационный фон все эти штуки будут давать намного меньший чем у нас в стране уже есть в некоторых районах и меня он мало беспокоит. А так как в Чернобыле или Японии не будет потому что давно уже придумали работающую технологию защиты от аварий.

Вопрос скорее в отношении к такому способу обогащения. Ведь это в любом случае шаг всего человечества в сторону могилы. Но глядя на то, сколько всего происходит из-за недостатка денег. Особенно хорошо это просматривается сейчас. Можно сказать что беларуская АЭС - это просто храм господний и Иисус спустится на нашу землю под искры молний мощностью по пятьсот мегават.

----------


## vova230

Все правильно. Как в Чернобыле не будет, будет хуже.
Германия вон отказывается от атомной энергетики и планирует полностью закрыть все имеющиеся у нее атомные станции, а ведь страна далеко не перенасыщена энергоресурсами.

----------


## Mouse

Если бы все деньги на строительство АЭС вложить в альтернативные источники энергии (ветряки, солнечные батареи...) может польза больше была, да и ликвидировать ничего не понадобиться. И потомки спасибо скажут. У нас много патентов и ноу-хай, на которые гос.органы по большому счету "забивают", а те же японцы все скупают - и кто в переди планеты всей?? Убрать лоббистов проуглеродных источников (нефть и газ) энергии - тогда бы дело сдинулось с мертвой точки.

----------


## Sanych

Немцы эту тему просекли сразу после японских бед. И полностью закрывают все свои АЭС.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я не против строительства АЗС, главно что бы не ахнуло как Чернобыль и Фокусима в Японии. Но возникает проблема, куда девать радиоактивные отходы? Большую часть будут увазить, но все же некоторый процент будут сливать куда-нить или закапывать, а когда пройдет срок годности бочек, в которых они их будут хранить наши дети/внуки будут платить собственным здоровьем.

----------


## SDS

Посмотришь на тот "ветряк" - три лопасти как у мессершмита, только диаметром поширше, да внутри генератор - катушку сложно намотать?
На улицу сегодня вышел - ветер с ног сдувает, всё шёл и думал какая энергия.

----------


## vova230

С ветряками тоже не все так просто. Проблему нехватки энергии надо решать в комплексе.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
Вот, если бы что попроще сказал, я бы весьма удивился:crazy_pilot:

----------


## Mouse

> Посмотришь на тот "ветряк" - три лопасти как у мессершмита, только диаметром поширше, да внутри генератор - катушку сложно намотать?
> На улицу сегодня вышел - ветер с ног сдувает, всё шёл и думал какая энергия.


Есть более эффективные модели, которым не страшен сильный ветер. Там лопасти не как у мессершмита, а как бы вдоль столба. Они и дешевле в производстве.

----------


## Carlen

А я против атомной станции в принципе, есть у нашей страны возможность заработать деньги и в крайнем случае купить электроэнергию.

----------


## Mouse

Покупать электроэнергию можно, однако это зависимость от поставщика. Тем более нефть и газ скоро кончатся, и цены соответственно будут очень высокими. Необходимо думать на перспективу.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
пока они кончаться, так и мы все кончимся, 2012-ый - не за горами

----------


## vova230

SDS, ты отстал от жизни. Конец Света уже был в мае. Оставшимся уже ничего не угрожает. Так сказал самый главный штатовский проповедник.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
случаем не Alexander его имя?

----------


## .29

> Германия вон отказывается от атомной энергетики и планирует полностью закрыть все имеющиеся у нее атомные станции


Она и раньше планировала откааться. Это модно и стильно - планировать такое - "зеленые" любят.
Сейчас просто перед выборами планируемые сроки сократили. Потом назад вернут, возможно.

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, 
> случаем не Alexander его имя?


Возможно, я не знаю.

----------


## JAHolper

В 2012 году начнётся основной этап строительства АЭС:

----------

